# 2004 Silverado suggestions



## eRr (May 20, 2007)

Well I've purchased everything I need for my front stage and rear fill for my truck, now just gotta decide on what to do for my sub stage. It's the extended cab silverado, I was thinking of running a single 12" L7 down firing but I would love to hear some suggestions. I'll be using an Alpine MRP-M1000 as it's the only bass amp I have lying around my garage right now. 

Definitely would appreciate any suggestions you guys might have.

Thanks.


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm just building a new system for my 06 Silverado ext cab and am going with dual hearts hx300d . you can search my threads. I got a recent one with a couple different sub boxes you might really like to look at. 8" mounting depth is nice.


----------

